# Kitchen Cupboard "veeer" bubbling



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

My 2001 Hymer B544 has a cupboard above the hob at the rear.

The veneer at the bottom of the cupboard (under the lift-up cupboard door) has a large "bubble" in it. Presumably caused by the heat rising from the hob.

Anyone any ideas or experience on how to repair this ?

thanks

Andrew


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I can only imagine that you would have to replace it??


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Its normally the glue that has got warm and the veneer comes away from the carcase.

You could iron the offending area (steam iron), or as I did with an old caravan that i once had, get some nice decorative metal work a fix under the cupboard.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> Its normally the glue that has got warm and the veneer comes away from the carcase.
> 
> You could iron the offending area (steam iron), or as I did with an old caravan that i once had, get some nice decorative metal work a fix under the cupboard.


Hi

Use a hot iron with some brown paper or other plain paper over the bubble, it should restick itself back

Peter


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Should the other suggestions not work then try a hyperdermic (I use an old inkjet filler) and fill it with PVA (slighlty watered down) and inject it into the bubble and then use the iron. PVA is thermo setting and should not be affected by the heat - that's how I repair lifted veneers 8O


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

If it's in a vulnerable place why not consider fitting a sheet of metal over it? :roll:


----------

